# Green Terror Breeding Pair Fight Pictures



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

They don't seem to hurt each other by doing this and it always seems to be the smaller female that starts the trouble??















Are they fighting or breeding??


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

If it's not too rough and doesn't leave a lot of ripping then it's just the female flirting with him. They initiate lip locks to get the males worked up and into the breeding mood - compare it to a girl you'd like wearing a bikini around the backyard


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Pretty neat! 

Thanks for the vid!

If you scour YouTube, you'll find all sorts of cichlid lip-locking videos One has a pair of Dempsey's really going at it. Crazy.

-Ryan


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

*fishyfishyfish*,

Thanks for sharing that. It was great! I can't wait for my male to get that big.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

my monies on the one on the left


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

Hubbynz said:


> my monies on the one on the left


Unsurprisingly it's the smaller female that is the most quarrelsome!!! Bit like real life!!!


----------

